# CRS 5$ anyone you catch



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello eveyone,

Thank you all for buying shrimps and plants and fish from me recently.

I am almost cleared out of stock but have a few stragglers behind.

CRS SS 3-5 left - whatever is left 7$ ea
CRS S 2-3 left - whatever is left 5$ ea
Tiger shrimp - 2.50$ ea
Galaxy rasbora 13 left - 1.50$ ea
Bronze cories 8 left - 1.75$ ea
Orange pumpkin shrimp 5 left - 3$ ea


I will be importing more shrimps, plants, fish in roughly 2 weeks
Any recommendations? If there's enough demand I'll import it!

Please pm me or email for more info.

Thank you

Tommy


----------



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

how big are the rasboras? where are you located?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Fish size*



Phantheman said:


> how big are the rasboras? where are you located?


Kennedy and hwy 7 area

The galaxies are about 2 cm


----------



## woadito (Jan 12, 2012)

you got any more clown loaches?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

all gone thank you


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Some good quality rasbora axelrodi would be really cool!


----------

